# Wed/thursday SPI/Port Isabel



## samh (Oct 13, 2011)

Have room for 1 with some experience that can help out on deck, and is not afraid of a scrub brush or fillet knife when we get back in.
We planned to fish this weekend but winds and seas are gonna suck so we changed plans, now one of my buddies cant come early.
I have a 3 bedroom house rented where I slip the boat so a 3 way split for room, fuel, ice, bait, etc will prolly work out around $700 for the two days.
Will spend most of the time trolling then hit the bottom one the way back in.
Boat is a 31 ft sportsfisher I have epirb, life raft, life jackets, first aid kit, tow boat, etc. never needed any of them but I am safety conscience, I am not going to let anyone get hurt under my watch.
give me a call if you meet the above description
sam 940-327-7972


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

If you need any help down here let me know. I'm here year round.


----------



## samh (Oct 13, 2011)

texasislandboy said:


> I'm here year round.


Rubbing it in? 

Andrew,
I am staying at a place on Windward where I have been keeping the boat for the summer. I'll be around tomorrow if you see me out there working on it stop by we will have a beer.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Sounds good your right down the street. Gotta run into down here in a bit. Might stop by on my way into town.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Hey Sam! Had a great time fishing with yall!


----------



## samh (Oct 13, 2011)

I wish we could have stuck with the plan for a day trolling but we salvaged the day and had a great time. I look forward to you fishing with us many more times in the future.


----------

